# Move over Lipo here come the next best thing!



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

Check this out. I hope this is OK Hank. If not I am sorry.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/03/horizon-debuts-h-cell-2-0-hydrogen-fuel-cell-system-for-r-c-cars/


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya, ok.............


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

but would b cool to see that come along!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks expensive my wallet just commited sucide!


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

dont see me getting one would rather pay what i pay not then drop $XXXXX for one. im shear there a pain in the rear to fix


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

It appears they are ok to have fun with, but not fast enough for most rc racers/enthusiasts. This was posted over on RCtech:

I currently work in the rc car industry and we have tried many different things to do for powering the car and storing energy. Hydrogen, while great, does not transmit near enough energy using current processes for energy capture. We always keep coming back to the basic battery pack that plugs into the wall and a good, efficient motor.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

something they need to look into is the same thing on a 1/1 car. run and alt so the battery stays charged and run a nice fan that can pull heat just as fast as it can be made. or even put a water cooler or something. like in a 1/8 scale and up. im shear it can be done if they can with hyrogen then they can play with what im talking about as well.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

shintastrife said:


> something they need to look into is the same thing on a 1/1 car. run and alt so the battery stays charged and run a nice fan that can pull heat just as fast as it can be made. or even put a water cooler or something. like in a 1/8 scale and up. im shear it can be done if they can with hyrogen then they can play with what im talking about as well.


Can somebody translate this????


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

TamiyaKing said:


> Looks expensive my wallet just commited sucide!


LOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

could of worded it better set a rc car up like a real car put something in it to cool the motor and something to keep the battery charged why its running. make sense now


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't think they will be fast enough for the main stream racers to get them.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Interesting concept. 
They claimed on the that video that it sustained 50 mph for over 45 min.
Time will tell.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

what happens to the hydrogen pack in a hard crash?


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

If you watch the video it says that it will sustain speeds of up to 50mph for 45-60 minutes! That fast enough for ya?


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

racin17 said:


> what happens to the hydrogen pack in a hard crash?


Remember the Hindenburg?!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

steel sledge said:


> Remember the Hindenburg?!


KA BOOOOMMMM!!!!:jest:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

steel sledge said:


> Remember the Hindenburg?!


*NOW THATS FUNNY..:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

the same thing that happens to a lipo.


----------

